
UC Davis chancellor apologizes for Internet scrubbing controversy - tshtf
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-uc-davis-chancellor-apologizes-20160420-story.html
======
runamok
They should have added that to the 30k each peaceful pepper-sprayed student
received...

Of particular interest to me is the fate of the cop that sprayed them... I was
thrilled he was fired.

John Pike was subsequently fired, despite a recommendation that he face
disciplinary action but be kept on the job. As of August 2014, Alex Lee was no
longer listed in a state salary-database as working at UC Davis.[5]

In October 2013, a judge ruled that Lt. John Pike, the lead pepper sprayer,
would be paid $38,000 in worker's compensation benefits, to compensate for his
psychological pain and suffering. Apart from the worker's compensation award,
he retained his retirement credits. The three dozen student protestors,
meanwhile, were collectively awarded US$1 million by UC Davis in a settlement
from a federal lawsuit, with each pepper-sprayed student receiving $30,000
individually.[6]

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UC_Davis_pepper-
spray_incident](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UC_Davis_pepper-spray_incident)

He lost a job that pays 6 figures for being a terrible human being.
[http://www.sacbee.com/site-services/databases/state-
pay/arti...](http://www.sacbee.com/site-services/databases/state-
pay/article2642161.html#StatePay&search-d=1&search-n=20&search-
name=john%20a%20pike&search-p=0&search-s=name&search-year=2011&top-year=2015)

------
kafkaesq
If she's really sorry, she'll return the $175,000.

------
tellarin
Too little, too late.

------
emp_zealoth
what about stepping down?

